

Importance of NOSCRIPT Availability in Web Apps - Rust

How important is it nowadays to provide a non-Javascript experience for people? I believe that most users currently browse with Javascript enabled (with enough permissions for AJAX to work properly), but if you were writing a web application (not Google Docs, but maybe HackerNews), would you make the effort to have everything working without Javascript as well as with it?
======
findm
no, too much work for little gain, unless these NOSCRIPT folks were part of my
major constituency.

Why don't you track how many people actually have no script before investing
time in supporting it?

